# Dx code for an ICD shock.



## FLSJarrel (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's one for you.  Is there a dx code if an implantible cardioverter defibrillator works as it should and shocks its person?   I have the code if their is a mechanical failure of the ICD (996.04), but what if it is working correctly?  The report states "the patient's ICD went off and shocked him 3 times, most likely it was just secondary to ventricular arrhythmia".  
If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 19, 2012)

FLSJarrel said:


> Here's one for you.  Is there a dx code if an implantible cardioverter defibrillator works as it should and shocks its person?   I have the code if their is a mechanical failure of the ICD (996.04), but what if it is working correctly?  The report states "the patient's ICD went off and shocked him 3 times, most likely it was just secondary to ventricular arrhythmia".
> If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks



In my opinion since it went off appropriately I would use the ventricular arrhythmia as the dx. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## FLSJarrel (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help.  That's what I was hoping we could use, just wasn't sure because of the most likely.


----------

